# Anyone in the DC/Maryland area interested in group study?



## madavilla (May 16, 2008)

Wondering if there is anyone in the Maryland/DC area that would like to meet for a group study in the local area to go through a Puritan work? 

Email me if you are interested here. 

Or just respond to this post with and I'll contact you. 

Thanks!
Miguel


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 16, 2008)

It's probably not feasible for me, but the idea is intriguing. What is the Puritan work?


----------



## madavilla (May 16, 2008)

Not sure yet, whatever as a group everyone decides they would enjoy working through.


----------

